# Bauen von enblend zwingt Rechner in die Knie

## bas89

Hallo,

mein Rechner hat 2GB RAM und 500 MB Swap. Beim Versuch, media-gfx/enblend zu bauen, rödelt der Rechner stark auf der Platte rum und friert ein. Nur durch ewiges Warten und mit der Konsole lässt sich gcc abschießen. Während der Rechner eingefroren ist, sind noch 600MB RAM laut htop frei! Was ist hier los?Last edited by bas89 on Tue May 18, 2010 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas89

Hat keiner eine Idee, wie ich den Bremsklotz finde?

----------

## bas89

(Sehr seltsam. Heute gelang ein Übersetzen schnell und ohne Probleme.)

Nachdem enblend gebaut war, frierte der Rechner beim Bauen von hugin ein. Der Befehl dazu

```
 

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge hugin                                     

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/hugin-2009.2.0  USE="sift -lapack" LINGUAS="de -bg -ca -cs -en_GB -es -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -sk -sl -sv -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-gfx/autopano-sift-C-2.5.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libpano13-2.9.14  USE="java" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-gfx/enblend-3.2  0 kB
```

Der Speicher vorher

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2016       1957         58          0         26        789

Swap:          499          0        499

```

und beim Einfrieren

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          2016       1820        195          0          6        281

Swap:          499        318        181

```

Auffällig: 200MB sind komplett frei und 280MB Cache könnten zusätzlich noch freigemacht werden, dennoch ist die Swap teils unnötig gefüllt.

/var/log/messages ist vollkommen unauffällig, das Build log ist ebenso unauffällig: http://pastebin.de/6713

----------

## firefly

hört sich fasst nach problemen mit dem Arbeitsspeicher an.

Du könntest mal memtest über nacht laufen lassen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Auffällig: 200MB sind komplett frei und 280MB Cache könnten zusätzlich noch freigemacht werden, dennoch ist die Swap teils unnötig gefüllt.

 

Nein, das ist nicht auffällig ... das kann ich hier auch regelmäßig beobachten, dass was im Swap liegt, obwohl noch freier RAM zur Verfügung steht. 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich firefly an. Vielleicht mal einen memtest86 laufen lassen?

----------

